# NfS Shift stürzt ständig ab!!!



## maurice (18. September 2009)

*NfS Shift stürzt ständig ab!!!*

Hi Leute,

vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja weiter helfen? BITTE!!!!!!


Folgendes: 
Hab mir gestern Shift gekauft Installiert und bis Level 2 gespielt (sind so ca.14 Rennen wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, aber egal).
Dann meinen PC ganz normal abgeschalten und heia gegangen.

Jetzt nach der Arbeit heimgekommen PC, ganz normal, hochgefahren Spiel, ganz normal, gestarte aber sobald ich am fahren bin so nach  ca. 2-3 Sekunden stürzt es ab und Vista sagt mir nur Fehler! Also ich meine genau sagt es so was wie: Unerwarteter Fehler und Programm muss geschloßen werden!


So und jetzt meine Frage WIE SO!!!!!



Bitte um Hilfe!


PS: eine neuinstallation des Spiels bringt garnix hab ich nämlich schon gemacht!


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (18. September 2009)

*AW: NfS Shift stürzt ständig ab!!!*

weil ea wieder ******** gebastelt hat!

ich hasse es das die software neuerdings vom kunden getestet werden muss! - solche hersteller gehören in milliardenhöhe verklagt!!!

ich habe genau dasselbe problem!- sauerei!!!


----------



## Lexx (18. September 2009)

*AW: NfS Shift stürzt ständig ab!!!*



Hardcoreentertaiment schrieb:


> daß software neuerdings vom kunden getestet werden muss!


neuerdings.. ?
das war schon immer so..


----------



## maurice (18. September 2009)

*AW: NfS Shift stürzt ständig ab!!!*

Ja und kann ich jetzt irgend was an den Einstellungen verändern das es funzt

oder 

muss ich jetzt warten bis in ca. 4 Wochen der erste Patch raus kommt???


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (18. September 2009)

*AW: NfS Shift stürzt ständig ab!!!*

omg

geht einfach: graficsconfig.xml löschen  eigene dateien/NFS SHIFT


----------



## maurice (18. September 2009)

*AW: NfS Shift stürzt ständig ab!!!*

Geht noch einfacher!

Darfst nur die Schattenqualität nicht verändern, so einfach last den Regler auf Mittel und man kann Fahren!!!

Hab ich aus einem anderen Forum, leider


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (19. September 2009)

*AW: NfS Shift stürzt ständig ab!!!*

vielen dank - jetzt bin ich glücklich


----------



## Doney (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: NfS Shift stürzt ständig ab!!!*

ich hasse Es!!!

ich hab nur probleme mit shift

1. ich hab kein vollbild!!!
2. ständig hält das spiel an (keine rückmeldung) und macht dann nach ner weile weiter
3. schon nach dem ersten rennen lädt das spiel ins unendliche... habs ne stunde laden lassen, dann hatt ich kein bock mehr

warum hat der mist soviele probs beim laden

PS: hab win7 RC und shift 1.01


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: NfS Shift stürzt ständig ab!!!*

hmm komisch, ich hab auch win7 rc und es funzt tadellos, is allerdings aus England das Spiel.


----------



## Doney (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: NfS Shift stürzt ständig ab!!!*

warum hängt das beim laden ständig... hat das spiel eventuell probleme damit, dass es auf D: installiert is und das system auf C: 

ach k.A sch**ß electronic arts... un dafür wolln die geld haben... ich hasse es... kein wunder dass sich jeder zweite das spiel illegal zieht!!!

das habt ihr davon... orrrr! ich könnt ausrasten!!!


----------



## Doney (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: NfS Shift stürzt ständig ab!!!*

Folgende mögliche Lösungen für Probleme wurden ermittelt:

1. Graphicsconfig.xml (1)
Unter C:\Users\[YourUserName]\Documents\NFS SHIFT (Pfad kann je nach Betriebssystem anders lauten) liegt normalerweise die Datei graphicsconfig.xml. Einige User berichten, dass das Löschen dieser Datei alle Probleme behoben hat. Am besten ist, wenn Sie diese Datei entweder umbenennen oder in einen anderen Ordner verschieben, um sie notfalls wiederherzustellen.

2. Graphicsconfig.xml (2)
Andere User berichten, dass NFS Shift zumindest im Fenster-Modus einwandfrei läuft. Um den Fenstermods vor dem Start zu aktivieren, müssen Sie die Datei graphicsconfig.xml mit dem Notepad (oder einem ähnlichen Tool) öffnen und aus
prop name="Windowed" windowed="0"
ein
prop name="Windowed" windowed="1"
machen.

3. Schattenqualität
Offenbar macht auf einigen Rechnern die Schattenqualität Probleme. User berichten, dass die Einstellung auf "Mittel" die wenigsten Probleme bereitet.

4. Kompatibilitätsmodus
Bei einigen Anwendern hilft auch das Starten von NFS Shift im Win98/ME-Kompatiblitätsmodus. Ein rechter Mausklick auf die Exe, dann "Eigenschaften" auswählen und im Reiter "Kompatibilität" den entsprechenden Modus auswählen.

5. Weitere Tipps: NFS Shift stürzt ab
Was bei vielen Usern ebenfalls geholfen hat:
- Jeweils aktuelles Service Pack installieren
- Jeweils aktuelle Grafikkarten-Treiber installieren
- Jeweils aktuellen Soundkarten-Treiber installieren
- Nvidia-Karten: In der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung im ersten Bildqualitäts-Menü den Punkt "3D Einstellung entscheiden lassen" auswählen.
- Sidebar deaktivieren
- Den ganzen Ordner unter C:\Users\[YourUserName]\Documents\NFS SHIFT löschen, dann neu starten. Neues Profil erstellen, dann automatisches Speichern in den Optionen deaktivieren.



Quelle:http://www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: NfS Shift stürzt ständig ab!!!*

was ich schon alles geschrieben hab...

es wäre schon sehr hilfreich die suchfunktion zu nutzen


man streitet sich darüber ob das stllen der schattenquakität auf mittel zu stellen nur bei der shift demo funktioniert


ständiges abstürzen deutet öfters auf treiberprobleme hin!


schonmal aufgefallen das du eine ati - karte hast?


----------



## Doney (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: NfS Shift stürzt ständig ab!!!*

redest du mit mir?


----------

